# Progress sep 2003 to now.



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Sep 2003.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

October 2003


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

mars 2004


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Jan 2005.

Its fun to see how much the tank and rbs have changed over 1,5 years.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey there Stugge,

Noticed "you are pissed you can only get RedBellies from Sweden".

I myself live in Finland. The situation is pretty much the same here I guess.
Though I haven't even ordered any other Piranhas. Juvenile (1-2") RedBellies are quite often sold here in Helsinki.

I have 4 RBS of 4" each. Bought them when they were only 1", about 2 months ago.

Anyway, RedBellies are fine. You can keep a small shoal of them unlike Serrasalmus species. What then would you want if not RedBellies, Stugge?

Regards,
Harrykaa


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

harrykaa said:


> Hey there Stugge,
> 
> Noticed "you are pissed you can only get RedBellies from Sweden".
> 
> ...


Hi yes I know I can ceep a "small" shoal of rbs. I have 14 as u see in my pictures.
But I would like to have 2 caribas and 2 Piraya in there with them.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow Stugge, a distinctly different looking aquascape each time and yet each one is fantastic. Way to go dude


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Very Nice

Love the lighting in the tanks. Well done.

I know it take a lot of effort to keep a tank looking that good.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Greata tqank especially the plants,my guys make to much mess to have plants


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Love the setup stugge, looks very natural


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

stugge, your tank and reds rock as usual. i may be wrong, but can you get p's from that dude adrien in paris now? he just opened up and may have other pygos you can have shipped. if not, f*ck it. reds are totally awesome. i love mine.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Love all your setups but i'm torn between the october and march setup


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I love your tank man, specially the plants, I can only dream about having such nice and strong plants in my tank.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

awesome tank







... i dont think my p's can live with live plants... they beat the plastic ones up pretty bad already


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Wow I didnt realize that you had 14 rbps in there only thought u had like 8-10 of them in there








Sweet!
Very nice and is mars 2004 supposed to be November, December, or March?


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Serygo said:


> Wow I didnt realize that you had 14 rbps in there only thought u had like 8-10 of them in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx

and I had 9 and rescued 5 more 2 weeks ago









Mars should b March sorry


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

sick setups


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm loving the setup. And the rbps look great.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that tank just gets better and better


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

ssaid it before, and im saying it again!
Awesome Tank man!
Awesome!!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

hot setup


----------



## benie (Apr 20, 2003)

nice setup..you mind telling me what type of long plants you have there?i want to go buy some..


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i think that all your tank pics look awsome


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

benie said:


> nice setup..you mind telling me what type of long plants you have there?i want to go buy some..
> [snapback]845146[/snapback]​


Thanks!

The long plants are Giant Vallisneria ( 3 first pics)
And in the last pic Vallisneria (not giant) and a chrinum union to the right.


----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

It looks very nice... My compliments


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

What type of plant is the one that seems to float on top of the water?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

OMFG those tanks Looks kick ass everytime u change it... GS MAN keep up the good work...


----------



## beowolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so nice ~


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

celticwarrior said:


> What type of plant is the one that seems to float on top of the water?
> [snapback]845407[/snapback]​


I dont know









I got it from a friend .


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

In one word, Amazing!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

great pics ..great tank


----------

